# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  AIPAC owns the US

## Mopsus

What a sycophantic Jewish circle-jerk love fest this is. It's like a Hollywood production. Our nation is owned - and not by those that care for our nation's best interests. We are no longer a democracy, we are a Jewish Oligarchy. How sad. 

http://www.aipac.org/130.asp#12736

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsO...00959220080604

----------


## LiveFree79

Exactly just look at who runs the Federal Reserve......i.e. the most powerful private banking cartel in the world.


*The Federal Reserve System is divided into two parts: the Federal Reserve Board of Governors, located in Washington DC, and the Federal Reserve District Banks, located throughout the United States. Here is the official website of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
If you examine this page, you will see that there are five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors. You will also see that all five(5) of the board members are Jewish. This is a numerical representation of 100%. Why is this important? It’s important because Jews only constitute about 2% of the United States population*. So the odds that all five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors would be Jewish are infinitesimally small. Here are the five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
Benjamin S. Bernanke - Jewish
Donald L. Kohn - Jewish
Kevin M. Warsh - Jewish
Randall S. Kroszner - Jewish
Frederic S. Mishkin - Jewish
Now, if you examine the presidents of the twelve Federal Reserve District Banks, you will discover a similar pattern of Jewish over-representation. Here is the section of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors’ website that lists the twelve Federal Reserve District Banks and their respective presidents:
If you examine this section, you will see that there are twelve Federal Reserve Bank presidents. You will also see that nine(9) of the twelve presidents are Jewish. This is a numerical representation of 75%. Again, this is important because Jews only comprise about 2% of the United States population*, so the chances that nine of the twelve Federal Reserve Bank presidents would be Jewish are incredibly miniscule. Here are the twelve presidents of the Federal Reserve District Banks:
FRB of Boston: Eric S. Rosengren - Jewish
FRB of New York: Timothy F. Geithner - Jewish
FRB of Philadelphia: Charles I. Plosser - Jewish
FRB of Richmond: Jeffrey M. Lacker - Jewish
FRB of St. Louis: James B. Bullard - Jewish
FRB of Minneapolis: Gary H. Stern - Jewish
FRB of Kansas City: Thomas M. Hoenig - Jewish
FRB of Dallas: Richard W. Fisher - Jewish
FRB of San Francisco: Janet L. Yellen - Jewish
FRB of Cleveland: Sandra Pianalto - gentile
FRB of Atlanta: Dennis P. Lockhart - gentile
FRB of Chicago: Charles L. Evans - gentile
This extreme numerical over-representation of Jews among the members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors and the Federal Reserve District Bank presidents cannot be explained away as a coincidence or as the result of mere random chance. You must ask yourself how such an incredibly small and extremely unrepresentative minority ethnic group that only represents about 2% of the American population could so completely dominate the highest levels of the United States Federal Reserve System.*

----------


## LiveFree79

But people that ask these types of questions are just Anti-Semitic.  Kind of like those of us who question 9/11 are all conspiracy nuts.  Or those who believe in alternative medicine are all quacks.

----------


## Kotin

As a Jew, this sickens me.

----------


## Danke

Sound the Internet alarm!

----------


## LiveFree79

> As a Jew, this sickens me.


Why?  How come there are no Asians representing the Federal Reserve?  No Pakistanis?  No Arabs?  Are there any Africans?  Isn't America a melting pot?

----------


## amy31416

> Why?  How come there are no Asians representing the Federal Reserve?  No Pakistanis?  No Arabs?  Are there any Africans?  Isn't America a melting pot?


I think he was saying that he's also unhappy with the over-representation of Jews in the Fed, not that it was pointed out, though I can't speak for him.

----------


## Kade

> Exactly just look at who runs the Federal Reserve......i.e. the most powerful private banking cartel in the world.
> 
> 
> *The Federal Reserve System is divided into two parts: the Federal Reserve Board of Governors, located in Washington DC, and the Federal Reserve District Banks, located throughout the United States. Here is the official website of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
> If you examine this page, you will see that there are five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors. You will also see that all five(5) of the board members are Jewish. This is a numerical representation of 100%. Why is this important? Its important because Jews only constitute about 2% of the United States population*. So the odds that all five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors would be Jewish are infinitesimally small. Here are the five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
> Benjamin S. Bernanke - Jewish
> Donald L. Kohn - Jewish
> Kevin M. Warsh - Jewish
> Randall S. Kroszner - Jewish
> ...



Religion makes my head hurt. 

Sigh.

----------


## Kotin

what i meant was that as a Jewish American I'm sickened by the stranglehold AIPAC has on our beloved country.

----------


## Zulf

> Exactly just look at who runs the Federal Reserve......i.e. the most powerful private banking cartel in the world.
> 
> 
> *The Federal Reserve System is divided into two parts: the Federal Reserve Board of Governors, located in Washington DC, and the Federal Reserve District Banks, located throughout the United States. Here is the official website of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
> If you examine this page, you will see that there are five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors. You will also see that all five(5) of the board members are Jewish. This is a numerical representation of 100%. Why is this important? Its important because Jews only constitute about 2% of the United States population*. So the odds that all five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors would be Jewish are infinitesimally small. Here are the five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
> Benjamin S. Bernanke - Jewish
> Donald L. Kohn - Jewish
> Kevin M. Warsh - Jewish
> Randall S. Kroszner - Jewish
> ...


Holy $#@!!

----------


## Brown Sapper

Does anyone know how does one even become a president of a FRB?  Maybe if we can figure that out we will be able to see how this came about.

----------


## Kotin

> Does anyone know how does one even become a president of a FRB?  Maybe if we can figure that out we will be able to see how this came about.


and infiltrate 


maybe itell be easier for me cause I'm jewish..

----------


## Danke

> and infiltrate 
> 
> 
> maybe itell be easier for me cause I'm jewish..


Ah, but do you have dual Israeli/US citizenship?

----------


## amy31416

> and infiltrate 
> 
> 
> maybe itell be easier for me cause I'm jewish..


Hahahahaha! That's one way to keep 'em guessing!

----------


## amy31416

> Ah, but do you have dual Israeli/US citizenship?


Easy enough to get when yer Jewish.

----------


## Kotin

> Hahahahaha! That's one way to keep 'em guessing!


yeah, shouldn't be too hard to act as a Zionist..


"uhh, yeah let's attack Iran now, I love to attack Iran, yes indeed.. the only thing i love more is paper money, reserve banking, and bagels and locks... so can I be a President now?


(them) 

"hell yeah"

----------


## Kotin

> Ah, but do you have dual Israeli/US citizenship?


I actually do..

I have family that live there.

----------


## asgardshill

> Exactly just look at who runs the Federal Reserve......i.e. the most powerful private banking cartel in the world.
> 
> 
> *The Federal Reserve System is divided into two parts: the Federal Reserve Board of Governors, located in Washington DC, and the Federal Reserve District Banks, located throughout the United States. Here is the official website of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
> If you examine this page, you will see that there are five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors. You will also see that all five(5) of the board members are Jewish. This is a numerical representation of 100%. Why is this important? Its important because Jews only constitute about 2% of the United States population*. So the odds that all five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors would be Jewish are infinitesimally small. Here are the five members of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors:
> Benjamin S. Bernanke - Jewish
> Donald L. Kohn - Jewish
> Kevin M. Warsh - Jewish
> Randall S. Kroszner - Jewish
> ...


Again, I have to ask: Where did whomever originally wrote this wall-o' text get the information that these men and women are Jewish?  Unless you're joining the military, one's religion is not something that you would normally put on an employment application.

And again, I have to ask: WHAT DOES IT MATTER EVEN IF EVERY WORD IS TRUE?  Is there some sort of national "quota" that prohibits more than a certain number of Jews from working in a particular field?

The entire piece stinks of anti-Semitism.

----------


## Dieseler

OOOOO Look!
The Anti Semitism card!

You win the prize!

----------


## LiveFree79

> Again, I have to ask: Where did whomever originally wrote this wall-o' text get the information that these men and women are Jewish?  Unless you're joining the military, one's religion is not something that you would normally put on an employment application.
> 
> And again, I have to ask: WHAT DOES IT MATTER EVEN IF EVERY WORD IS TRUE?  Is there some sort of national "quota" that prohibits more than a certain number of Jews from working in a particular field?
> 
> The entire piece stinks of anti-Semitism.



Do the research and I'm sure you can verify most of it.  Some of the most prominent people in the U.S. government are Jewish.  Wolfowitz, Greenspan (not technically government) Lieberman, Chertoff etc.  

As for your second question obviously you know nothing of the Federal Reserve or the private banking cartel the pretty much controls the entire world.  The Founding Fathers fought tooth and nail over this issue (putting our monetary system under the auspices of private banks/bankers) and you don't see what the big deal is?  LOL.

----------


## LiveFree79

Stanley Fisher was Ben Bernanke's thesis adviser at MIT..........guess what Fisher is Jewish.  

Paul Volcker whom Greenspan succeeded?  Oh can you believe it?  JEWISH!  

Maurice Greenberg – American International Group 
Ivan Seidenberg – Verizon Communications 
Michael Dell – Dell Computers 
Robert Benmosche – Metlife 
Steven Ballmer – Microsoft 
Michael Eisner – Walt Disney 
Sumner Redstone – Viacom 
Seymour Sternberg – New York Life 
Brian Roberts – Comcast 
ALL JEWISH!

Some of the biggest banks in the world i.e. Citigroup (Sandy Weill) and Goldman Sachs were run by Jews. 

Maybe all this is coincidence and Jewish people simply stick together more and are a smarter more successful race representing only 2% of America.

----------


## Zulf

Well, there is no question that Jewish people are extremely ambitious and hardworking.

But it does become problematic when 2% of the world's population has so much influence in the world.

We also have to make the distinction between Successful Jewish people and Successful Jewish people that are Zionists. We can't simply antagonize every Jewish Rich person simply because they're rich. That's pretty silly and frankly anti-semitic.

But Wolfowitz, Lieberman, Chertoff, Greenspan...bad bad people!!

----------


## asgardshill

> OOOOO Look!
> The Anti Semitism card!
> 
> You win the prize!


Non-responsive.  Answer my questions.

----------


## asgardshill

> Do the research and I'm sure you can verify most of it.


How can I "do the research"?  As I correctly noted, there are extremely rare instances when a person discloses his or her religion, and an employment application is not one of them.  There is no research to do, as the information is not publicly available.  Besides, the burden of proof is on the accuser - the author of the wall-o' text I referenced needs to "do the research" and prove that he or she is correct about labeling those people with a particular religion.

I've tried Oust and Lysol and given the entire area a good Pine-Sol wipedown, but the anti-Semitism stench still lingers.

----------


## asgardshill

> Stanley Fisher was Ben Bernanke's thesis adviser at MIT..........guess what Fisher is Jewish.  
> 
> Paul Volcker whom Greenspan succeeded?  Oh can you believe it?  JEWISH!  
> 
> Maurice Greenberg  American International Group 
> Ivan Seidenberg  Verizon Communications 
> Michael Dell  Dell Computers 
> Robert Benmosche  Metlife 
> Steven Ballmer  Microsoft 
> ...


1. Prove it.

2. So what?




> Maybe all this is coincidence and Jewish people simply stick together more and are a smarter more successful race representing only 2% of America.


Being Jewish is not a race because Jews do not share one common ancestry or biological distinction. People of many different races have become Jewish people over the years.  Being Jewish is not a nationality because Jews have been dispersed throughout the world for almost two thousand years. People of many different nationalities are Jewish.

----------


## OptionsTrader

Focus on actions not religions.  Or you are going to be labelled away as insignificant racists, true or not.

----------


## AmericaFyeah92

asgardshill, you are absolutely right to be challenging those assertions, and i think the fact that they haven't responded is pretty illuminating.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> Focus on actions not religions.  Or you are going to be labelled away as insignificant racists, true or not.


Agreed, it's one thing to criticize AIPAC and our relations with Israel.  It's another thing to just start attacking Jews as a whole which is kind of what this thread has become.

----------


## yongrel

So?

----------


## brandon

So jews control the banks. Is that big news or something? You forgot to mention that christians control all levels of American government, and muslims control the worlds oil supply.

It is the deists, agnostics, and atheists who are truly unrepresented.

----------


## AmericaFyeah92

> So jews control the banks. Is that big news or something? You forgot to mention that christians control all levels of American government, and muslims control the worlds oil supply.
> 
> It is the diests, agnostics, and atheists who are truly unrepresented.


A-$#@!ING-MEN

----------


## LiveFree79

> How can I "do the research"?  As I correctly noted, there are extremely rare instances when a person discloses his or her religion, and an employment application is not one of them.  There is no research to do, as the information is not publicly available.  Besides, the burden of proof is on the accuser - the author of the wall-o' text I referenced needs to "do the research" and prove that he or she is correct about labeling those people with a particular religion.
> 
> I've tried Oust and Lysol and given the entire area a good Pine-Sol wipedown, but the anti-Semitism stench still lingers.


haha if you go to Wikipedia many of those I listed have their religion listed as Jewish.

----------


## asgardshill

> haha if you go to Wikipedia many of those I listed have their religion listed as Jewish.


Wikipedia is edited by its users (IOW, Joe Blow Netsurfer/J Random Hacker).  Not exactly the most authoritative reference for religious proclivities of private citizens.

----------


## countrykidz4freedom

> You forgot to mention that christians control all levels of American government


Sorry, have to disagree, if it were real christians as the majority in office, we wouldn't be in the mess we are in now-too many liars to be called christians,  maybe fake christians, but not true christians.

----------


## Dieseler

> Non-responsive.  Answer my questions.


Not my thread pal.
You're question was not directed to me.
I simply made an observation and you win the prize.
You can't deny you were first to play the card can ya?

By the way, is Kotin anti semitic for agreeing that AIPAC has a stranglehold on our country, even though he is Jewish?
I'm not Jewish. I'm American.
Would it be anti semitic for me to agree?
Is any negative opinion raised against AIPAC considered anti Semitic?
Should I fly over to the wailing wall now and say three hail Marys?
That would make more sense than crying anti semitic at the drop of a hat.

'In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.'
Theodore Roosevelt 1907

By Teddy's standard, I would say a little house cleaning is in order.
Would you not agree?

----------


## Danke

> It is the deists, agnostics, and atheists who are truly unrepresented.


You forgot about universities.

----------


## Dieseler

And on a lighter note, 
if OBama is elected, the race card will receive new executive powers.

----------


## asgardshill

> Not my thread pal.
> You're question was not directed to me.
> I simply made an observation and you win the prize.
> You can't deny you were first to play the card can ya?


If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, and waddles like a duck ... I gotta call 'em as I see 'em, "pal".  




> By the way, is Kotin anti semitic for agreeing that AIPAC has a stranglehold on our country, even though he is Jewish?


Why not let Kotin speak for him or herself?  I don't know Kotin well enough to make that sort of a determination.




> I'm not Jewish. I'm American.


Some are capable of being both. 




> Would it be anti semitic for me to agree?


Not necessarily.  Being wrong and posting stupid stuff on the Internet is not necessarily strictly an anti-Semitic trait.




> Is any negative opinion raised against AIPAC considered anti Semitic?


Why should I answer these multiple questions for you when you refused to answer my two simple questions?  

1. Where did whomever originally wrote the wall-o' text posted in Post Number 2 get the information that these men and women are actually Jewish? 

2. What does it matter if they *are* Jewish?

What do I look like - the Shell Answer Man?




> 'In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.'
> Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> By Teddy's standard, I would say a little house cleaning is in order.
> Would you not agree?


Why is always the Jews who apparently work in the "wrong" profession with you people?  Why is always the Jews who you choose to talk about in disparaging terms?  Don't any other religions contain believers who do bad things too?  Aren't there any pinheaded Christians or Muslims or Buddhists or left-handed Anabaptists out there whose leg you can go hump?

----------


## LiveFree79

> Wikipedia is edited by its users (IOW, Joe Blow Netsurfer/J Random Hacker).  Not exactly the most authoritative reference for religious proclivities of private citizens.


Actually there has been study after study done and Wikipedia is a very accurate source of information.  Regardless, you sound like an educated person go do the F'N research through google or go to Amazon and buy some books.  Not my problem if you don't want to believe it.

----------


## Dieseler

> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, and waddles like a duck ... I gotta call 'em as I see 'em, "pal".


I disagree. You use the term rather loosely.
You shouldn't use the term anti Semitic for a political crutch. Unless thats what it really is to you. I guess we can't be "pals".






> Why not let Kotin speak for him or herself?  I don't know Kotin well enough to make that sort of a determination.


He did.




> Kotin 
> 
> As a Jew, this sickens me.
> 
> what i meant was that as a Jewish American I'm sickened by the stranglehold AIPAC has on our beloved country.







> Some are capable of being both.


They certainly are, and quite a few more are dual citizens of Israel as well.
This would cause one to wonder where their true loyalty lies.
Thats pretty much the jist of this thread. As for the wall of text, thats between you and its author.






> Not necessarily.  Being wrong and posting stupid stuff on the Internet is not necessarily strictly an anti-Semitic trait.


You have proven that. Sometimes being wrong and posting stupid stuff on the Internet is in defense of AIPAC.
Its a matter of opinion I guess.
How much do they pay you by the way?
I can't help but assume.





> Why should I answer these multiple questions for you when you refused to answer my two simple questions?


Because you wanted to I guess,
but I really could care less if you did or not. I assume its you're job to do so.




> 1. Where did whomever originally wrote the wall-o' text posted in Post Number 2 get the information that these men and women are actually Jewish?


I have no idea.
Once again, its not my thread nor my wall of text.




> 2. What does it matter if they *are* Jewish?


Jewish American? Nothing.
Dual citizenship on the other hand is a different matter that brings into play a question of loyalty. Israeli, Iranian or Canadian even, makes no difference to me. If they are dual citizens their loyalty must be questioned.

Once again a quote just for you,

'In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.'
Theodore Roosevelt 1907







> What do I look like - the Shell Answer Man?


Actually you're avatar portrays you as an alien or something.
How should I know what you really look like?
If you can't take a little bloody nose, maybe you ought to go home and crawl under your bed. It's not safe out here. It's wonderous, with treasures to satiate desires both subtle and gross. But it's not for the timid.
QFT.

----------


## asgardshill

> Actually there has been study after study done and Wikipedia is a very accurate source of information.  Regardless, you sound like an educated person go do the F'N research through google or go to Amazon and buy some books.  Not my problem if you don't want to believe it.


Whyever would I go to all that trouble when it would be meaningless to do so?  It would be tantamount to expending gigabytes of bandwidth, hundreds of hours of my valuable personal time, thousands of dollars (which I already spend on Amazon, BTW), and dozens of cans of Red Bull (Breakfast of Champions) just to find out that a threshold number of bankers choose chocolate syrup over strawberry syrup on their ice cream.  

WHO.

FRIGGIN'.

CARES?

The burden of proof is on the accuser.  If you (editorial "you" of course) honestly believe that some secret cabal of Zionist Jewish guys with hooked noses wants to steal your money and eat your babies, then stuff your $3.18 in life savings in your mattress and install a GPS Borg implant in your nipper's left ear hole.  But don't expect the rest of us to follow suit.

----------


## Mini-Me

*First, on topic and in response to the thread starter:*
I imagine there's actually a pretty good reason for this, to be honest...
Centuries ago, both Islam and Christianity strongly disapproved strongly of "usury," whereas Judaism did not.  Because of that, the banking profession naturally fell to Jews (and as far as I know, this is where they acquired their reputation for banking).  It wouldn't really surprise me if, simply out of historical tradition and inertia, Jewish people simply have a greater tendency than others to become bankers.

I just pulled that out of my ass, but it makes sense.  The mere fact that Jews have a much stronger representation in Federal Reserve banks than the general population is nothing to be concerned about in and of itself.  Now, if Jews have a much stronger representation in Federal Reserve banks than in *lesser private banks*, that might be an indication that some AIPAC funny business is going on or that favors are being traded by the "good old boys club."  However, unless you have the statistics to support such more useful comparisons, you'd probably do well to stop trying to convince people based on unreliable metrics.




> Actually there has been study after study done and Wikipedia is a very accurate source of information.  Regardless, you sound like an educated person go do the F'N research through google or go to Amazon and buy some books.  Not my problem if you don't want to believe it.


This is true - whenever Wikipedia is actually studied, its accuracy is deemed comparable to mainstream encyclopedias that have been maintained for years, decades, etc.

Detractors make jokes about how Wikipedia "democratizes" truth, but to be fair, this is in contrast to other information sources which "monopolize" or "oligopolize" truth.  Wikipedia can be edited by just about anyone, but if you look at the other side of the coin, mainstream sources of information are also susceptible to bias and falsehoods - after all, there are far less people doing the fact-checking, and the finished work is liable to reflect the personal biases of those few people.  Just look at mainstream media today!  *Most people believe that because it's mainstream and given by an "authoritative" source, it must be true - obviously, we on the Ron Paul forums are more aware than others about just how untrue that can be*.

Furthermore, Wikipedia is more than the "democratization" of truth - it's the "republicanization" of truth, because no users can simply permanently erase what others have written (i.e. free speech is protected, no matter what the majority, minority, or whoever else desires)!  Each page has its history maintained, and disputes of fact occur on discussion pages.  If readers take advantage of this fact, they will pick up on disputed, controversial, and unreliable information *much* easier than they could from mainstream sources with opaque "black box" editing.

There are two exceptions to Wikipedia's reliability:
1.)  Controversial topics will have lots of factual errors.  This is due to the fact that Wikipedia is constantly being updated by three types of people:  People with a vested interest in whitewashing their reputation, people with biased or unsubstantiated claims against something, and lastly, people who are trying to clean up the mess and stick to substantiated facts.  It may be that Wikipedia is actually more inaccurate than other sources on these topics (which might include claims about Jews in the Federal Reserve, for instance).  However...as I mentioned, Wikipedia also is much more transparent about where it might have factual errors.  Mainstream sources will be edited only by one of the above types of people, making the potential lies and propaganda much more seamless and inconspicuous.
2.)  Due to vandalism, a lot of the factual inaccuracies are outright ridiculous and purposeful (rather than subtle, like in mainstream sources).  For instance, the entry for cellophane once had something like, "Matthew Frank Berry blows goats and prances naked backwards through fields with unicorns" or something to that effect...

----------


## LiveFree79

Mini Me like anyone else you can put two and two together.  Jewish people, especially practicing Jews, have a VERY strong tie to Israel.  The private banking cartel of which Jewish people are overrepresented wield an enormous amount of monetary influence.  Put these two aspects together and it spells POWER.  Power to control American foreign policy, American tax dollars etc.  It's not some planned out conspiracy.  It's right in front of your eyes.  There is no conspiracy.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Mini Me like anyone else you can put two and two together.  Jewish people, especially practicing Jews, have a VERY strong tie to Israel.  The private banking cartel of which Jewish people are overrepresented wield an enormous amount of monetary influence.  Put these two aspects together and it spells POWER.  Power to control American foreign policy, American tax dollars etc.  It's not some planned out conspiracy.  It's right in front of your eyes.  There is no conspiracy.


Do Jewish people have a lot of power over our economy through the banking system?  Of course.  However, you just admitted that this could have come about from reasons other than a "Jewish conspiracy."  Furthermore, it's a mistake to immediately presume that, just because it's largely controlled by Jews, the banking system is more evil than it was before.  The Federal Reserve, fiat money, etc. would be just as dangerous and just as immoral if it was run by the Brady Bunch.  The problem is not that Jews in particular have so much power over our economy and our country as a whole - the problem is that *anyone* has this much power.

----------


## LiveFree79

> Do Jewish people have a lot of power over our economy through the banking system?  Of course.  However, you just admitted that this could have come about from reasons other than a "Jewish conspiracy."  Furthermore, it's a mistake to immediately presume that, just because it's largely controlled by Jews, the banking system is more evil than it was before.  The Federal Reserve, fiat money, etc. would be just as dangerous and just as immoral if it was run by the Brady Bunch.  The problem is not that Jews in particular have so much power over our economy and our country as a whole - the problem is that *anyone* has this much power.



Yes but overrall Jews are much more inclined to use America to prop up and support Israel than someone else wielding the same power.  The banking system is not more evil than it was a hundred years ago.  A hundred years ago or even two hundred years ago our Founding Fathers were fighting a British banking cartel.  Now that banking cartel is run by Jews manipulating it to benefit Israel.  I'm not saying it's only the banking system or only Jews.  But Jewish people wield a lot of influence and Israel just so happesn to be a very close ally.  Maybe if Irish ran the banks and Ireland was like Israel I'd be saying the same thing.

----------


## LittleLightShining

And I feel it's relevant to add to this discussion. (Source)




> A Jewish Defector Warns America
> By Benjamin H. Freedman
> 
> Introductory Note: Benjamin H. Freedman was one of the most intriguing and amazing individuals of the 20th century. Mr. Freedman, born in 1890, was a successful Jewish businessman of New York City who was at one time the principal owner of the Woodbury Soap Company. He broke with organized Jewry after the Judeo-Communist victory of 1945, and spent the remainder of his life and the great preponderance of his considerable fortune, at least 2.5 million dollars, exposing the Jewish tyranny which has enveloped the United States. Mr. Freedman knew what he was talking about because he had been an insider at the highest levels of Jewish organizations and Jewish machinations to gain power over our nation. Mr. Freedman was personally acquainted with Bernard Baruch, Samuel Untermyer, Woodrow Wilson, Franklin Roosevelt, Joseph Kennedy, and John F. Kennedy, and many more movers and shakers of our times. This speech was given before a patriotic audience in 1961 at the Willard Hotel in Washington, D.C., on behalf of Conde McGinley's patriotic newspaper of that time, Common Sense. Though in some minor ways this wide-ranging and extemporaneous speech has become dated, Mr. Freedman's essential message to us -- his warning to the West -- is more urgent than ever before.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> SPEECH:
> ...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> What a sycophantic Jewish circle-jerk love fest this is. It's like a Hollywood production. Our nation is owned - and not by those that care for our nation's best interests. We are no longer a democracy, we are a Jewish Oligarchy. How sad. 
> 
> http://www.aipac.org/130.asp#12736
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/newsO...00959220080604


SO SO TRUE!

Let's see the Pandering Political Sellout Hacks at  AIPAC to speak:


Prime Minister - Ehud Olmert (CROOKED ZIONIST)
Israeli Deputy Defense Minister Ephraim Sneh (ZIONIST)

Secretary of State - Condoleezza Rice (NEOCON)
DHS/State - Elizabeth Cheney (NEOCON)

Senator/Presidential Candidate - John McCain (R-AZ)  (LOBBYIST WHORE/NEOCON)
Senator/Presidential Candidate - Hillary Rodham Clinton (D-NY) (LOBBYIST WHORE/SOCIALIST)
Senator/Presidential Candidate - Barack Obama (D-IL) (LOBBYIST WHORE/SOCIALIST)

Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) (LOBBYIST WHORE/SOCIALIST)
Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV) (LOBBYIST WHORE/FASCIST)
Senator Barbara Boxer (D-CA) (LOBBYIST WHORE/ZIONIST/ENERGY IDIOT)
House Republican Leader John Boehner (R-OH) (LOBBYIST WHORE/NEOCON)
Senate Republican Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) (LOBBYIST WHORE/NEOCON)
Rep. Howard Berman (D-CA), chairman of the House Foreign Affairs Committee (LOBBYIST WHORE/ZIONIST)

Dan Senor, adjunct senior fellow for Middle East Studies at the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) ZIONIST
David Horovitz, editor-in-chief of The Jerusalem Post (ZIONIST)

Then theres:

Support Sanctions Against Iran Legislation - introduced in the House by Reps. Tom Lantos (D-CA) (DEAD ZIONIST) and Ileana Ros-Lehtinen (R-FL)( ZIONIST)and in the Senate by Sens. Gordon Smith (R-OR) (NEOCON) and Dick Durbin (D-IL) (SOCIALIST)
*http://capwiz.com/aipac/issues/votes/?votenum=895&chamber=H&congress=1101&alertid=10351  416*


NOW, Check this out:

*H. Con. Res. 322: Recognizing the 60th anniversary of the founding of the modern State of Israel and...
*

SPonsor: Nancy PELOSI

Co-SPONORS: 279!!!! 

*http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=hc110-322*


Your INCOMPETENT and WASTEFUL U.S.Government at WORK!

----------


## Zippyjuan

If the Jewish people rule the world, how many Jewish presidents have we had? Vice presidents? Members of Congress? Judges- including the Supreme Court?  What religions dominate those positions?

Congress is 1.3% Jewish.  
http://www.adherents.com/adh_congress.html
Presidents- none. No vice presidents either.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_presidents.html
Supreme Court: two.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_sc.html

----------


## voytechs

I got to go puke now.



> [h1]AIPAC Hosts Largest-Ever Policy Conference[/h1]
>             PC 2008 will be the biggest Policy Conference ever.
> 
>  More than 7,000 activists, students and scholars from all 50 states will head to the nations capital on June 2-4 for the pro-Israel communitys premier annual event: the AIPAC Policy Conference. At a time of unprecedented challenge and opportunity in the Middle East, this is our opportunity to come to Washington and join with other Americans who share our passion for the U.S.-Israel relationship to ensure that our voices are heard in Congress, said AIPAC President Howard Friedman.
>  Headlining this years conference  the largest ever  will be Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-CA), along with the bipartisan leadership of the House and Senate. All three presidential candidates  Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), Sen. Hillary Clinton (D-NY) and Sen. Barack Obama (D-IL)  will address conference attendees, as will Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice and Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert. Click here to learn more about PC 2008 and to see a program.

----------


## Mopsus

> If the Jewish people rule the world, how many Jewish presidents have we had? Vice presidents? Members of Congress? Judges- including the Supreme Court?  What religions dominate those positions?
> 
> Congress is 1.3% Jewish.  
> http://www.adherents.com/adh_congress.html
> Presidents- none. No vice presidents either.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_presidents.html
> Supreme Court: two.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_sc.html


Don't get it yet I see. Those are figure head positions. The puppeteers are the true power players.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> If the Jewish people rule the world, how many Jewish presidents have we had? Vice presidents? Members of Congress? Judges- including the Supreme Court?  What religions dominate those positions?
> 
> Congress is 1.3% Jewish.  
> http://www.adherents.com/adh_congress.html
> Presidents- none. No vice presidents either.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_presidents.html
> Supreme Court: two.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_sc.html


Your statement doesn't say much, but since you brought up that 1.3%, let's see what even a lesser percentage controls: 

*1% of population in America OWNS 40+% of the WEALTH.*

The idea is not to be the front puppets, but the brains in pulling their strings. This way, there'll be restitution for the wealth, financing and (re)electing the puppets, and if it winds-up flopping or blowing-up, the puppets get blamed, NOT the WEALTH backing it all or supporting movement. Most Washington Politicians are just greedy self absorbed panderers belonging or building towards the Multi-Millionaires Club of Congress. 

This "Double-Triple Front Politics" have been going on for centuries for Power, Wealth control and Territorial dominance.

Even corporations walk unscathed... Mercedes, BMW, Porsche, etc with their profit making during the Nazi war. Just like Halliburton, KBR, BlackWater, Lockheed,  Boeing, yotta yotta, today.

Now, if you had a Top Secret SBI/SCI clearance you would be shocked at the actions the NEOCONS/ZIONISTS on the Nation Security Council consult and plan. And there too... plenty of "CONSULTS" in the wings too. If the truth was ever revealed on how much Evasiveness, MisInformation, DisInformation,  Propaganda, yotta yotta...conspiring goes on between Business, Wealth, and Government, the Ignorant public would be shocked, but the small percentage of US that can't disclose and know, would love to see the EMPIRE come tumbling down. 

I see the ZIONISTS have conducted surgery on separating the Co-Joined Fetus' of McCain/Lieberman. It was getting sickening to see them two together everywhere. I wonder who the "NEW" buddy will be since McTeenSouthCarolina can't even read a preplanned/rehearsed speech off of 2 teleprompters.

The ZIONIST need to tie better strings to McCain... right now, he's looking like the Dumbest Puppet inside the Beltway!

rep Charlie Wilson is so right... it's wealth that buys the votes, not the voters in electing a politician.

----------


## LiveFree79

> If the Jewish people rule the world, how many Jewish presidents have we had? Vice presidents? Members of Congress? Judges- including the Supreme Court?  What religions dominate those positions?
> 
> Congress is 1.3% Jewish.  
> http://www.adherents.com/adh_congress.html
> Presidents- none. No vice presidents either.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_presidents.html
> Supreme Court: two.  http://www.adherents.com/adh_sc.html


You're missing the point.  Presidents really don't wield much power on a global scale.  Corporations and private banking cartels own most governments and government officials.....even in the U.S.  Money transcends Presidents so I don't know what kind of argument you're trying to make.

----------


## AmericaFyeah92

> You're missing the point.  Presidents really don't wield much power on a global scale.  Corporations and private banking cartels own most governments and government officials.....even in the U.S.  Money transcends Presidents so I don't know what kind of argument you're trying to make.


you sound like a leftist railing against the evil corporations

----------


## Truth Warrior

Owns the US? 

Nope, just the US government!

----------


## raiha

Israel is a disgrace to the human race right now. The Palestinians are daily brutalized and nobody has the balls to stop it. 
This did not stop me weeping in in a Holocaust exhibition once, complete with cattle trucks.

As a Buddhist i take issue with all theistic violence. The Talmud, the Bible and the Koran are riddled with violent exhortations issuing forth from God. Theistic religions are the ones that seem to do all the killing (apart from the communists of course)

Man's inhumanity to man sanctified by God urgently needs addressing.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What a sycophantic Jewish circle-jerk love fest this is. It's like a Hollywood production. Our nation is owned - and not by those that care for our nation's best interests. We are no longer a democracy, we are a Jewish Oligarchy. How sad.



*"..An American, then, is not defined by race, religion, ethnicity, but by faith in freedom, loyalty to democratic ideals, and fidelity to the U.S. Constitution."*

The "How sad" part is posting crap like this, one does not have to name "groups" to get a point across.  

The media, our government, etc. love that "group" talk.  Do the movement a favor and stick with the individuals failures/treasonous actions.  

The ONLY "groups" any one need be concerned with, are two, us and government.

Stray from this and you cloud the issue, hammer on this and let other folks bring up the "group" think, then hammer the individual some more.

Hope you understand how important this issue can be.  We're all conditioned to "group think", let's change that.

Bunkloco

----------


## Mopsus

I firmly believe your handle is well deserved.

----------


## Sir VotesALot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcA5NnEsTA8

----------


## kombayn

I personally think the reason the United States has such a vested interest is because they went independent like our country did. So we have that special relationship like they're our little brother. Which they certainly are not. If I was President, I would certainly tell AIPAC and any other pro-Israel groups to tone down the rhetoric and would not support them bombing anyone, then again I would be in the Iraq War because if I said that now I'd look like a big hypocrite.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Don't forget this Past Weekends conference hosted by *www.fff.org* Future Freedom Foundation with Ron Paul and guess speakers AFTER Ron by:

*Stephen Kinzer , New York TIMES Foreign Correspondent* and author of a bunch of books

*Andrew Bacevich, Boston University Professor* on International Relations

both give fantastic speeches, and factual references and histories on Foreign Policy (especially the Middle East) and Civil Liberties. 

The complete 2 hour and 31 minute C-SPAN VIDEO:

*http://www.c-spanarchives.org/library/index.php?main_page=product_video_info&products_id =205870-1*
OUTSTANDING conference by the Future Freedom Foundation


CNN FOX NEWS reports MSNBC C-SPAN

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Boy this is a touchy subject, but unless we start discussing it...we are doomed.  First, you have to figure out what a semite is.  Then you have to figure out if those who are occupying Palestine are semites...please research Khazars/Ashkanazis and also Sephartic jews.  You will have to research the Torah, and what happened when the Rabbitical Talmuds came about...the Pharisees,  and the Kaballah.  YOu will have to understand the Diaspora, and what happened when the pharisees ended up in Babylon...and there is some stuff you need to know about gnostic christians and where gnosticism came from and how it impacted Martin Luther and the protestants.  Here is a very good website, please watch it for truth on this very important topic.  TONES

www.truthtellers.org

PS>  Kotin...you are a good guy..believe me, we are all vicitims but we can become victors!

----------


## revolutionary8

> Wikipedia is edited by its users (IOW, Joe Blow Netsurfer/J Random Hacker).  Not exactly the most authoritative reference for religious proclivities of private citizens.





> Again, I have to ask: Where did whomever originally wrote this wall-o' text get the information that these men and women are Jewish? Unless you're joining the military, one's religion is not something that you would normally put on an employment application.
> 
> And again, I have to ask: WHAT DOES IT MATTER EVEN IF EVERY WORD IS TRUE? Is there some sort of national "quota" that prohibits more than a certain number of Jews from working in a particular field?
> 
> The entire piece stinks of anti-Semitism.


Hmmm, I thought some Jews were born Jews, while others converted.  Doesn't this mean that being Jewish is a nationality? I also thought a semite also included Akkadians, Canaanites, Phoenicians, Hebrews, Arabs, and Ethiopians.

I am so sick of the PC and the "anti-semite" race cards I could puke. 
I don't think one would have to prove one's religion, when people are born Jewish, correct?

Pointing out that a large number of people of Jewish decent occupy several levels of power w/in our own Government, not representative of The People, is not anti-semitic.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Oooops

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

That is a term to shut people up.  TONES

----------


## Ozwest

Personally, I reckon the world is over-invested with Israel, and the Middle East.

I mean, the price of oil, wars, yadda...yadda...

Fifty years from now nothing will have changed.

$#@! them. Let e'm sort it out on their own.

If not...

I guess America can afford it.

----------


## revolutionary8

*Wexler seeks to reassure Jewish Hillary Clinton supporters that Barack Obama is OK on Israel*
> Posted by Anthony Man at 1:02 PM




> With Barack Obama on the verge of locking up the Democratic presidential nomination, his most prominent Florida supporter turned his attention today to a pivotal group of voters for the November election: Jewish supporters of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Robert Wexler, congressman from Delray Beach, delivered his seal of approval to a bastion of Clinton support, Kings Point in Tamarac, home to thousands of Jewish retirees who are among the most reliable voters anywhere at turning out for elections.
> 
> It's a vital constituency. If Jewish Democrats in Broward and Palm Beach counties don't vote Democratic in the fall, many in the political world - including Wexler, who represents Kings Point and several similar condominium communities in the region - acknowledge it is difficult, if not impossible, for a candidate to win Florida in November.
> 
> And Florida's 27 electoral votes are one-tenth of the 270 needed to win the presidency.
> 
> For many reasons, including email-fed rumors and a lack of familiarity, some Jewish voters are wary of Obama.
> ...


http://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/news...ure_jewis.html

It is funny and ironic that many Democrats actually believe they are in a party that is anti-war.  It boggles the mind.

----------


## Danke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBuua8z_jFc

----------


## Danke

RP said it too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWLBhgTQ46o

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Well, I think we know why Ron Paul is so disgusted with the money going overseas, especially to Israel:

let's look at the:

*U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact Summary Since 1949* 

Foreign Aid Grants and Loans   -----------*$74,157,600,000*

Other U.S. Aid (12.2% of Foreign Aid) ---*$9,047,227,200*

Interest to Israel from Advanced Payments - *$1,650,000,000
*
Grand Total =====================> *$84,854,827,200*


*Cost to U.S. Taxpayers of U.S. Aid to Israel*


Grand Total --------------------------------------- $84,854,827,200

Interest Costs Borne by U.S. ------------------ $49,936,680,000

*Total Cost to U.S. Taxpayers ------------------ $134,791,507,200*

Total Taxpayer Cost per Israeli --------------- $23,240

An Additional $50 Billion in classified military costs listed as "BLACK" 

SOURCE:
*http://www.washington-report.org/html/us_aid_to_israel.htm*

----------


## Dieseler

Sorry, I couldn't let this one slide.
Very funny. Wait...This is not funny. Or is it?
Either way, the jokes on us...If it is or not.

Obama, Clinton and McCain all address AIPAC -- the leading pro-Israel lobbying group -- and Jon scores them on the kosh-o-meter.

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/...videoId=171492

----------


## LittleLightShining

> *Wexler seeks to reassure Jewish Hillary Clinton supporters that Barack Obama is OK on Israel*
> > Posted by Anthony Man at 1:02 PM
> 
> 
> 
> http://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/news...ure_jewis.html
> 
> It is funny and ironic that many Democrats actually believe they are in a party that is anti-war.  It boggles the mind.


Yeah, this pisses me off about Wexler. But Cheney should still be impeached.

----------


## rpfan2008

please watch this video, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWLBhgTQ46o

----------


## Danke

> please watch this video, 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWLBhgTQ46o


errh, ok...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...0&postcount=68

----------


## lucius

Prof. John Mearsheimer on AIPAC and Congress (Part 1 of 2)

Prof. John Mearsheimer on AIPAC and Congress (Part 2 of 2)

----------


## american empire

great videos above.....lucius

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Yes those are great videos...there is also a book...The Israeli Lobby and US Foreign Policy.  It is on my "to buy" list.  TONES

----------


## Carole



----------


## Carole

> Yes but overrall Jews are much more inclined to use America to prop up and support Israel than someone else wielding the same power.  The banking system is not more evil than it was a hundred years ago.  A hundred years ago or even two hundred years ago our Founding Fathers were fighting a British banking cartel.  Now that banking cartel is run by Jews manipulating it to benefit Israel.  I'm not saying it's only the banking system or only Jews.  But Jewish people wield a lot of influence and Israel just so happesn to be a very close ally.  Maybe if Irish ran the banks and Ireland was like Israel I'd be saying the same thing.


I could be wrong, but I think the British version of the cental bank came from Rothschild and was run by a member of that family. A son?? There were two or three sons, I think. They were sent to different countries to run he banks.


However:


The History of the House of Rothschild

http://www.iamthewitness.com/DarylBr...Rothschild.htm

"The Rothschilds claim that they are Jewish, when in fact they are Khazars.  They are from a country called Khazaria, which occupied the land locked between the Black Sea and the Caspian Sea which is now predominantly occupied by Georgia.  The reason the Rothschilds claim to be Jewish is that the Khazars under the instruction of the King, converted to the Jewish faith in 740 A.D., but of course that did not include converting their Asiatic Mongolian genes to the genes of the Jewish people. "

"Furthermore the Rothschilds are known to sire many children secretly that they can put into positions of power when required.  This started with the very first man who took the name Rothschild, who had a secret sixth son.  Finally, remember the world is a diverse place, I could if I wanted change my name to Rothschild, or any of the names listed above, and that would not make me part of this family anymore than converting to Judaism in 740 A.D. will make these Ashkenazis Jewish. "

Interesting article as timeline. This is a small excerpt.

----------


## revolutionary8

> Yeah, this pisses me off about Wexler. But Cheney should still be impeached.


Cheney should be tried for treason and imprisoned for war crimes. 
Wexler never intended to Impeach Cheney. I would like to know where all that money has gone. We have Kucinich reading articles of impeachment while Robert "Impeach Cheney" Wexler is out campaigning for* Hitlary* and the Jewish vote. Ironic isn't it? I want an audit. *Note Tammy Baldwin of WI was/is also a part of this "impeach Cheney" $#@!e*
Please someone donate, preferably a lawyer, then sue. 

I used to get really really angry at the people who told me that it is a waste of money to donate to "impeach" causes. Now I understand exactly what they are saying. I will say that I believe those who are really serious about bringing action against the criminals should be supported.  It is just difficult to tell who is for real and who is not.
I WILL site the fact that Fembot Pelosi, and HeShebot Harry Reid approached Kucinich asking him to drop impeachment and support AIPAC, in return for a guarantee of his seat.  He threw them out of his office.
Besides his global warming stuff and his "department of Peace" stuff, and his overall hippie/socialist vibe, I like ol' DK.

----------


## Carole

Maybe it's blackmail.

----------


## revolutionary8

> Maybe it's blackmail.


Who is blackmailing whom?

I just thought- Isn't it strange that Wexler and Baldwin and Rockefeller? Who else was it that they teamed up with? Maybe I am getting impeachment and Rockefeller mixed up with the Waterboarding issue- Reid/Rockefeller/Pelosi knew about the waterboarding.
Isn't is strange that Wexler/Baldwin/Gutierrez began the "IMPEACH CHENEY" fund raiser AFTER Kucinich had already called for Impeachment? 
Controlled Opposition? 

 Pelosi and Reid and Rockefeller are even hated by the Socialist Democrats. They should go. Quickly.

 adding- 
Luis Gutierrez.  That is who is teaming up with Wexler and Baldwin.
Who the hell is that?

----------


## revolutionary8

> Well, I think we know why Ron Paul is so disgusted with the money going overseas, especially to Israel:
> 
> let's look at the:
> 
> *U.S. Financial Aid To Israel: Figures, Facts, and Impact Summary Since 1949* 
> 
> Foreign Aid Grants and Loans   -----------*$74,157,600,000*
> 
> Other U.S. Aid (12.2% of Foreign Aid) ---*$9,047,227,200*
> ...


This budget/accounting is anti-Semitic.

----------


## constituent

> Well, there is no question that Jewish people are extremely ambitious and hardworking.
> 
> But it does become problematic when 2% of the world's population has so much influence in the world.
> 
> We also have to make the distinction between Successful Jewish people and Successful Jewish people that are Zionists. We can't simply antagonize every Jewish Rich person simply because they're rich. That's pretty silly and frankly anti-semitic.
> 
> But Wolfowitz, Lieberman, Chertoff, Greenspan...bad bad people!!


I'm starting to believe that "the jews" are put into many of these prominent positions to keep a convenient scapegoat handy.  

Who puts them there? dunno.

People, i guess.

----------


## constituent

> Sorry, have to disagree, if it were real christians as the majority in office, we wouldn't be in the mess we are in now-too many liars to be called christians,  maybe fake christians, but not true christians.


i'm sure the same thing could be applied to jews.

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

For truth go here------------->  www.truthtellers.org  and watch their videos.  TONES

----------


## LittleLightShining

> Cheney should be tried for treason and imprisoned for war crimes. 
> Wexler never intended to Impeach Cheney. I would like to know where all that money has gone. We have Kucinich reading articles of impeachment while Robert "Impeach Cheney" Wexler is out campaigning for* Hitlary* and the Jewish vote. Ironic isn't it? I want an audit. *Note Tammy Baldwin of WI was/is also a part of this "impeach Cheney" $#@!e*
> Please someone donate, preferably a lawyer, then sue.


I haven't donated. I signed my name to the petition, though. And apparently now Wexler istelling folks that it's ok to vote for Obama.




> I used to get really really angry at the people who told me that it is a waste of money to donate to "impeach" causes. Now I understand exactly what they are saying. I will say that I believe those who are really serious about bringing action against the criminals should be supported.  It is just difficult to tell who is for real and who is not.
> I WILL site the fact that Fembot Pelosi, and HeShebot Harry Reid approached Kucinich asking him to drop impeachment and support AIPAC, in return for a guarantee of his seat.  He threw them out of his office.
> Besides his global warming stuff and his "department of Peace" stuff, and his overall hippie/socialist vibe, I like ol' DK.


I would never donate money for impeachment. Why should the congress need money to move forward with it? It seems to  e you do it just like Kucinich did it. Plain and simple. The whole problem with impeachment now is that when they went through the motions with Clinton, they chose to go the infidelity route-- which still boggles my mind why that's impeachable. I just finished Ron Brown's Body by Jack Cashill which has completely convinced me that there were 50 more important reasons to impeach him that 90% of Americans have no idea about. 

I don't even know where to start with Pelosi. She must be really talented

----------


## constituent

> For truth go here------------->  www.truthtellers.org  and watch their videos.  TONES


is this DBJ5000 or w/ever.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> This budget/accounting is anti-Semitic.


An Anti-Semite is not a person who Hates Jews, but a person certain Jews Hate.

But since we're mentioning Jewish Interests and Control in American Government... take a look at the CONGRESSIONAL COMMITTEE of FOREIGN RELATIONS.

Search on every name on that committee... the results will speak for themselves...

SICKENING of the politicians that ruin the U.S., spending 10's of BILLIONS on foreign countries and the poor and middle class Taxpayers flip the bill, while we have children and families going hungry here.

----------


## Liberty Star

Libyan guy on this.

http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/node/9033

----------


## lucius

Carter: "US Candidates MUST do as Israel says"

How is the USA a democracy? AIPAC decides

----------


## Allen72289

http://www.answers.com/topic/ben-bernanke Jew

Couldn't find anything on kohn, that is a jewish last name though

http://www.ancestry.com/facts/Kohn-family-history.ashx and the kohn family is distributed through PA which is where Don Kohn was born 

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/...hy/Lauder.html Marsh's family


couldn't find anything on Randall S. Kroszner  but with a last name like that I wouldn't doubt it.



http://israeltour.com/Tours/rmishkin.php  Jewish last name as well

----------


## timosman



----------

